# ThrottleStop not working anymore



## Alkerion (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi !
I'm facing a strange issue with Throttlestop, it doesn't want to work anymore.
I've got .ini corruption that have reset every settings back to stock.
I've installed the build 9.4, with this build I cannot modify anything under FIVR controls (say it's locked), everything is grayed.
I've to install 9.2 to be able to modify FIVR settings (still say locked but not grayed out), but nothing is applied, I also cannot change turbo ratio anymore.
Any idea what's going wrong ?
I've a Lenovo C930


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 6, 2021)

Alkerion said:


> nothing is applied


Nothing is being applied because the BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control and turbo ratio adjustments. Do you remember updating the BIOS recently? You need to install a previous BIOS version and block any updates if you want to unlock these features.

This is not a ThrottleStop issue. Use ThrottleStop 9.4. This version makes it obvious when the BIOS has locked out these features. What BIOS version are you using? You can use CPU-Z to report that info.


----------



## Alkerion (Sep 6, 2021)

I've version 8gcn37ww on my Yoga 930-13IKB, I should have updated it a few months ago.
I only noticed TS not working because of the .ini corruption.
Cannot find old BIOS on Lenovo website


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 6, 2021)

Alkerion said:


> the .ini corruption.


There is no INI corruption. Your BIOS is blocking CPU voltage control. Your BIOS is the issue. 

With older versions of ThrottleStop, no one could understand that the BIOS had locked CPU voltage control. ThrottleStop 9.4 makes this obvious. 






Trying to use an older version of ThrottleStop does not change anything. Locked is Locked. 



Alkerion said:


> Cannot find old BIOS on Lenovo website


Many manufacturers are hiding the older BIOS versions. Intel does not want consumers being in control of their CPU voltage. It is a known security risk. Look up Plundervolt. That is why CPU voltage control has been disabled. The method used to disable CPU voltage control also disables turbo ratio adjustments at the same time.  









						What is Plundervolt and How Does it Work?
					

Learn about Plundervolt, a vulnerability in Intel chips that enables hackers to hijack a chip's power supply, and how users can protect themselves.




					searchsecurity.techtarget.com


----------



## Alkerion (Sep 7, 2021)

I, thanks for the explanation.

I found an old bios and proceded to downgrade, sadly now I have a black screen an PC doesn't want to start anymore....


----------

